# Bacon on a Fattie



## redneck69 (Dec 3, 2010)

i want to do a couple of fatties for a work x-mas party on my mes 40, along with some garlic sausage and riblets.  but my main question is...will the bacon on the fatty get crispy if i have about an inch of water in the water pan?  i know the moisture floating around the chamber will keep everything juicy.  but will the bacon crisp up?  i have never done fatties before so this is new to me.  if the bacon does not crisp up..would there be any problems tossing them on a grill for a few minutes to get it crispy?


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 3, 2010)

Just take them off the smoker and either drop them onto a hot grill or into a hot oven for 5-10 minutes to crisp up the bacon on the outside. Heck could even use a big non-stick pan if you want.


----------



## eman (Dec 3, 2010)

The mes doesn't  get hot enough to crisp the bacon. Run it under a broiler and it will crisp up pretty quick.


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 3, 2010)

thanx JIRod..i fugured i could do that.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 3, 2010)

Love this sight...Great people with great ideas!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2010)

]I'm voting for the broiler or the grill myself.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2010)

Here ya go guys:

I stole this GREAT IDEA from "lowcountrygamecock" on a new post.

I don't think he'll mind, since I credit him.

I haven't been on in a while but was looking for new fattie recipes for a Christmas cookout and saw several people mention the bacon not being done when the fattie reaches 165.  Here's a quick easy solution that I use for that problem.  Go to Lowes/Home Depot and get one of those hand held torches that go on the end of a small propane tank.  You can get the kit with the easy trigger, tank and all for 25 bucks or get the cheapo version for around 15 without the trigger.  Works great for last minute bacon crisping and a ton of other stuff around the house.

Link:

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101079/tip-for-crispy-bacon-weave-on-fatties[/color]

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 7, 2010)

Just the thing for the ABT's and your creme brulee, as well.  It's a fun secret kitchen weapon, for sure!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 7, 2010)

The torch is what I use if I need to crisp something up


----------



## texican (Dec 16, 2010)

I love the fact that you guys are using a torch to crisp up bacon. It does not get more Manly than that. Another excuse to go buy some tools. Awesome.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 16, 2010)

I love the torch idea, I have 1 or 3 here lol


----------

